# canadian schools?



## sound_nerd (Nov 24, 2004)

Are there any good schools in canada? More so, Toronto Ontario? I am looking to go to a GOOD theatre school. There are a few that I have heard are horrible. Thanks for any input.


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 24, 2004)

For tech, Ryerson University in Toronto has the best program in the country. I know several people who go there, and they all love it. The National Theater School is also very good, but they only take a few people for tech.

If you're thinking more of going to a college, then your best bet would be Sheridan College, in Oakville (near Toronto). I know one person who goes there, and she loves it. It boils down to whether you want a much more hands-on approach, but without a degree, or a more academic approach, but one that will give ytou a university degree. If you prefer the former, then Sheridan is the one to look into. If it's the latter, then look at Ryerson.


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was considering a few different programs. Right now, I live in London, and Fanshawe College offers a tech theatre course. I was accepted last year to it, but after doing more research found other programs i thought i might enjoy more. Humber College in toronto offers a tech theatre course, but i know nothing about it, and havent heard from anyone that attends it. Sheridan I had thought about, and Ryerson I hadn't even looked at. I will be looking into Ryerson for the upcoming year for sure. One other I was going to check out was Senece College , who offers a Corporate Media Production course. It looks like a decent course, but it's straying away from the theatre stuff that I enjoy so much. Ryerson looks like a good bet, the only downside being that it costs 4 times as much as most of the college programs do.


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 25, 2004)

Ryerson's worth it. Any place around Canada will respect a Ryerson degree. Also, you actually get a univeristy degree, as opposed to a college diploma, which looks much better on a resumé.


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 25, 2004)

are you in any programs now? or have you been before? St.Catherines isnt too far off.


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 25, 2004)

No, I'm in High School. But I work in other professional and communisty theaters, so I know a lot of people who go to Ryerson, and one girl who goes to Sheridan.


----------



## Techop (Nov 25, 2004)

Simon do live in lonodn if you dont mind me asking if so what high school do you go to 

Also the same qestion for sound_nerd

techop


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 26, 2004)

I attened Banting Secondary, but I graduated two years ago. Since then, I've done lighting and production work for the Palace Theatre on dundas, as well as Northwest London Resource Center, S.T.A. secondary, and a bunch of other small jobs here and there. What about you, Techop? What school are you at?


----------



## seanb (Nov 26, 2004)

There are three major players on the Canadain Technical theatre scene (there are smaller diploma based programs as well, but I think these are the three strongest):

1) Ryerson University in Toronto: A very good technical production program that will give you a BFA (4 years). Downsides are that desingers, techs, and stage managers are in the same program and take the same course loads. Cost of living in Toronto is quite high.

2) National theatre school: a well respected three year program. Good mix of strong cirriculum with a dedicated tech program. I've been told by graduates that this is an "acting-centric" school though, and that the techs sort of sit on the backburner financially and attention wise. Downsides are that you aren't going to get a degree, which might limit long term options. Also, living in Montreal might be a challenge if you aren't bilingual. Pretty cool place though. Great performance spaces.

3) University of Alberta: another well respected 4 year BFA. BFA students are split into acting, stage management, tech production, and theatrical design. Designers are triple threat (Lights, Costume, Set) and the professors are very good, and have designed internationally. Technical production students sit in very small classes (only 6 students per year accepted) and are free to explore what interests them inside or outside their cirriculum. Techs learn basic design of all three elements, and get a ton of time on practical or hands on assignments. 

I toured Ryerson and UofA, and chose the university of alberta where I am currently studying. If anyone has any questions for me, please PM me or email [email protected] and I'll try and get you answers.


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 26, 2004)

NTS only takes eight students per year in the entire tech program.

I live in St. Catharines, not London. Actually, I've never been to London (Ontario).


----------



## j_blinker (Nov 28, 2004)

*Sheridan*

Does anyone have any info about Sheridan's Theatre Tech program. Pros, cons, costs, personal thoughts, stories, etc. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 28, 2004)

Uhm....i hate to be the one to tell tall tales about places, but i heard that either Sheridan or Humber, dont remember which, doesnt have much of a theatre, and uses community theatres instead. Sounds like Humber, but again, dont quote me on that. Sheridan is good, I applied last year, but never made it to the testing.


----------



## j_blinker (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks. any other thoughts on sheridan or similar programs would be much appreciated.


----------

